# UK Divorce form (D8)



## Plaster (Feb 10, 2013)

Guys, please I need assistance with filling my divorce form. Just the Part 3 section.

Anyone has any ideas?

All assistance appreciated.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

will this help?

Money & Divorce: A step-by-step guide to completing a Divorce Petition


----------



## Plaster (Feb 10, 2013)

My goodness. It did. Thank you very much


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, great! I'm in the USA so that's all I could do.


----------



## Plaster (Feb 10, 2013)

You must have dug the corners of the Internet to find that then. Searched and didn't find a good one like this. Cheers


----------

